# New Custom cars - Had a little time...



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/custom/indy9.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/custom/flame9.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/custom/01.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/custom/minicooper.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/custom/uglyrolls.JPG

You will see lifelike #9 indy reverse scheme was the hardest to make - will never do it again with 42 decals on it! , One black with flame (just made it up) , General Lee (did it for fun - last two tyco body will be modified and lower) , I had to show mini coopers they are my favorite and last is the one UGLY rolls royce that I made in the past (I just found it in the box - I think i made it when i was a kid) Looks like the front is not orginial I think I put putty over it something. So anyway what you think of anothers. Enjoy.

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Some great lookers. Really like the LL Dodge bod. One of their best attempts to date. Thanks again for sharing. You guys are making me want to get back into custom work. Thanks, Dave :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

My fav would be the rolls. Very nice!


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

roadrner said:


> Wes,
> Some great lookers. Really like the LL Dodge bod. One of their best attempts to date. Thanks again for sharing. You guys are making me want to get back into custom work. Thanks, Dave :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



I couldn't agree more, pretty slick work there.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice...


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I liked the Rolls the best!


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

Those are GEAT looking.I like them all.Nice job,Wes.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice work..*

Do you airbrush? What are your recommendations on a good set-up for us rattle-canners? Do tell ! dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> Do you airbrush? What are your recommendations on a good set-up for us rattle-canners? Do tell ! dave


i dont use airbrush. i used krylon and oleum spray cans. just two coats of paint and then use future for shine . simple..

Wes


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

The Rolls is really cool, and also the red Cooper with silver trimming


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

zanza said:


> The Rolls is really cool, and also the red Cooper with silver trimming


i'm surprised that not much like the #9 red double line car. thanks guys!

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey Wes! 
Outstanding efforts, man! I like them all too. You mentioned a messed up nose on the Rolls, but I'll be dinged if I can see anything except slick slot car. Keep them coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice job wes. The modern day General Lee is nice scheme. But that rolls does look slick.
Jim


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

where did you get the red chrome hubs? SWEET!


----------



## harske (Feb 7, 2006)

Really nice stuff there Wes! I totally appreciate quality custom work, and that certainly qualifies! Kudos!

If I may be nosy, where did you get the front wheels/tires on your General Lee? Those may be something I've been looking for.

Thanks for any input, and again; great job!

John


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Hey Wes!
> Outstanding efforts, man! I like them all too. You mentioned a messed up nose on the Rolls, but I'll be dinged if I can see anything except slick slot car. Keep them coming! :thumbsup:



it was missing light, grill part so i added putty there where lights are and added a grill from another car cannot remember and sanded the light part and paint silver over it. thats it. cannot believe i get so many good responds on rolls. 

thanks guys.
Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

harske said:


> Really nice stuff there Wes! I totally appreciate quality custom work, and that certainly qualifies! Kudos!
> 
> If I may be nosy, where did you get the front wheels/tires on your General Lee? Those may be something I've been looking for.
> 
> ...


those tires / wheels came from #22 tyco/mattel nascar (they came with yellow lettered tires)

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> where did you get the red chrome hubs? SWEET!


i think they came from 40th anniversary tyco slot car. 

Wes


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Wes, outstanding good job. Do you have actually new cars on epay for sale ?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

satellite1 said:


> Wes, outstanding good job. Do you have actually new cars on epay for sale ?


i did had a big one couple of days ago all gone it was a good sell. i only have 3 on epay right now. 

Wes


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

WesJY said:


> i did had a big one couple of days ago all gone it was a good sell. i only have 3 on epay right now.
> 
> Wes


Can you place the ID?, I don`t find the mail from our last deal.

Ingo


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

satellite1 said:


> Can you place the ID?, I don`t find the mail from our last deal.
> 
> Ingo


i sent you a PM . check it. 

Wes


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Wes
Nice work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Where did ya get the Dodge? Thats my personal fav! Keep up the great work!!

Larry


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Wes
> Nice work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Where did ya get the Dodge? Thats my personal fav! Keep up the great work!!
> 
> Larry


if you are talking about kasey #9 indy reverse scheme then its a lifelike resin body that i bought from epay .. click on the link below. the auction ended but i am sure you can contact him if you want to get some and for the decals i got it from patto's. just fyi. thanks man!

http://cgi.ebay.com/resin-charger-bodies-fits-life-like-chasis_W0QQitemZ6034478910QQcategoryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wes


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Very nice, Wes!

The white Dodge looks like some time was spent on that. Very clean execution!

My fav's are the Rolls and the Mini's. The Rolls just looks right in that iteration. The Mini's are just plain fun! (Real and slots!)

Great work, Sir! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Keep em' comin'!

Cheers..


----------

